# Kalte Hoden



## Manfredus (27. Oktober 2007)

Moin Moin!

Bin heute bei ca 10 Grad unterwegs gewesen und musste feststellen das ich kalte Hoden hatte. Nun bin ich eigentlich nicht so empfindlich, aber ich wollte euch mal fragen was ihr so unter der Bikehose so anhabt. Habt ihr spezielle Winterunterwäsche oder nur die normalen für den Sommer?
Gruß
Jens


----------



## Andulat (27. Oktober 2007)

http://www.bavaria97.de/ostern/eierwaermer_muetze.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trhaflhow (27. Oktober 2007)

Andulat schrieb:


> http://www.bavaria97.de/ostern/eierwaermer_muetze.htm


----------



## jota (27. Oktober 2007)

schmier dir ein bischen rheuma salbe drauf,dann wirds dir nicht mehr kalt.


----------



## ralleycorse (27. Oktober 2007)

Hab das Prob noch nie gehabt..  

Bei 10 Grad habe ich die Bike Hose an und drüber noch ne lange Hose...
Ab 5 Grad und drunter als dritte Schicht eine Windstopperhose. Ab ca. -8 Grad nehme ich eine wärmere lange Hose drunter...

Aber eigentlich will ich gar nicht dran denken - brrr -  radln macht bei 25 Grad schon mehr Spass  

Der Lange


----------



## FeierFox (27. Oktober 2007)

Hat deine Bikehose Windstopper ? Dann sollte es keine Probleme geben. Wenn nicht, kauf dir ne Windstopper Unterhose, ist billiger als andersrum. Die Devise lautet also: Windstopper. Irgendwo muss da unten der Wind (=die Kälte)gestoppt werden bevor er das Zentrum erreicht.


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (27. Oktober 2007)

Sackfett hilft. gegen kälte und sackfalten


----------



## Dämon__ (27. Oktober 2007)

Wie, ihr habt da noch was drunter?


----------



## HB76 (27. Oktober 2007)

mach tabasco drauf und die sind schön warm bis zum frühjahr


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (27. Oktober 2007)

ach tabasco geht doch bloß bis 0 grad. die is besser:


----------



## Manfredus (27. Oktober 2007)

FeierFox schrieb:


> Hat deine Bikehose Windstopper ? Dann sollte es keine Probleme geben. Wenn nicht, kauf dir ne Windstopper Unterhose, ist billiger als andersrum. Die Devise lautet also: Windstopper. Irgendwo muss da unten der Wind (=die Kälte)gestoppt werden bevor er das Zentrum erreicht.



Danke für den Tip! Ich dachte schon hier kämen gar keine guten Tips mehr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zweiradfahrer (27. Oktober 2007)

wer kalte hoden hat muss mit heißen antworten rechnen


----------



## taunusreiter (27. Oktober 2007)

wenn die Hoden einfrieren einfach ins kochende Wasser halten!


----------



## [email protected]!t (27. Oktober 2007)

aber nicht länger wie 3 minuten !


----------



## Dämon__ (27. Oktober 2007)

Iss wohl ein Selbstportrait   ?


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (27. Oktober 2007)

danke wäre ein kompliment


----------



## rofl0r (27. Oktober 2007)

Drei Moeglichkeiten:

1. lass dir nen ordentlichen Pelz wachsen
2. nimm den nutbra -> http://www.funnyclipcentral.com/content/nutbra.php
3. winterhose mit winddichter membrane


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyclo-dude (27. Oktober 2007)

mach nix, gelegentlich den intimbereich kühlen ist gut für die potenz und ein paar mal die woche nen stündchen ist doch spitze :-D


----------



## rotznasenbub (27. Oktober 2007)

[email protected]!t schrieb:


> aber nicht länger wie 3 minuten !



Als! Das heißt:"länger als 3 Minuten!"


----------



## Hofbiker (15. November 2011)

Vielleicht hilft der das Problme zu lösen!


----------



## saturno (15. November 2011)

finalgon f und dir wirds mollig warm unten


----------



## teatimetom (15. November 2011)

ich könnte einen gratis tritt anbieten - das wirkt auch wunder


----------



## Sentilo (15. November 2011)

Nicht gratis, aber für kleines Geld gibt es den "Hot Willy"-Taschenwärmer:

http://www.amazon.de/Orion-7716000000-Handwärmer-Penis/dp/B0045TOS82

Sollte prima in die Unterhose passen ...


----------



## powderJO (15. November 2011)

wenn's kalt ist, soll man doch pusten. also - wende dich an deine frau.


----------



## Sentilo (15. November 2011)

saturno schrieb:


> finalgon f und dir wirds mollig warm unten


 
Genau, statt Melkfett fingerdick Finalgon auf das Sitzleder buttern. Dann braucht er auch kein Rücklicht mehr ...


----------



## Bergradlerin (15. November 2011)

Gut, dass wir darüber geredet haben.


----------

